# Spouse Visa



## namshi5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,
I am an IT Consultant working in Dubai. My contract is with an Indian company (Company is registered in India) and my employment visa was issued through ENOC. ( The indian company has some sort of tie-up with ENOC to issue visa).

I got married last month from UAE and I want to apply for residence visa for my wife, but because I dont have a 'Salary Certificate' issued by ENOC I am being refused from even applying for the visa. (I cannot get a salary certificate from the indian company since I am a contractor).

I was not aware of this issue before I accepted the offer and now the only option for my wife to remain in the UAE is on a tourist / visit visa.
Can anyone please advice if there is any option where I can apply for a residence visa for my wife without a Salary Certificate?


----------

